# 60 gallon tank with the red sea paintball co2.



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

260 watts of lighting


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yours lasts longer than mine a 20OZ bottal last about one month for me...

195 watts over a 40 breeder.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks very nice br0....

i have a nice 5" Guyana rhom that would look nice in it.....

but nice setup br0


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> yours lasts longer than mine a 20OZ bottal last about one month for me...
> 
> 195 watts over a 40 breeder.


how many bpm are you running


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

its more of a constant stream for 9 hours per day my light cycle is 6 hours with random missed light cyel every two weeks.

5 T5ho's

View attachment 176440


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> its more of a constant stream for 9 hours per day my light cycle is 6 hours with random missed light cyel every two weeks.
> 
> 5 T5ho's
> 
> View attachment 176440


very nice set up for sure you have there. I have almost all those plants. I would say a constant stream is to much. We have the 60 gallon running at 2 bps or 120 bpm at that keeps the drop checker in range or should I say IN CHECK. This tank will last around 3 months and on my 10 gallon lasts around 4.5 months at 8 hours a day.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I had thought about doing this for a while, since the 5 and 10lb tanks were pretty pricey. I have 2 nitro tanks and two standard 24 oz tanks. What are you using for a valve? Any pics of your setup? Nice tank!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

The only thing you need to do is get your tanks filled. Everything comes with this set up.. Here is the link http://www.marineandreef.com/CO2_Pro_Syste..._p/rrs51070.htm


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

lo4life said:


> The only thing you need to do is get your tanks filled. Everything comes with this set up.. Here is the link http://www.marineandreef.com/CO2_Pro_Syste..._p/rrs51070.htm


Nice, I saw this in the LFS last week, they wanted like 230 for the setup, pretty nice though. They actually had it going on a 55 gallon and the product looked pretty decent....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got done ordering my 10 mins ago.. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

lo4life said:


> I just got done ordering my 10 mins ago.. Hopefully all goes well!


I'm almost certain you'll be happy with it!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> I had thought about doing this for a while, since the 5 and 10lb tanks were pretty pricey. I have 2 nitro tanks and two standard 24 oz tanks. What are you using for a valve? Any pics of your setup? Nice tank!!


heres a pic of the 10 gallon set up. its set just the same as the 60 gallon just less bpm's. Sorry for the blurry pic it was the only one I had.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> I had thought about doing this for a while, since the 5 and 10lb tanks were pretty pricey. I have 2 nitro tanks and two standard 24 oz tanks. What are you using for a valve? Any pics of your setup? Nice tank!!


heres a pic of the 10 gallon set up. its set just the same as the 60 gallon just less bpm's. Sorry for the blurry pic it was the only one I had.
[/quote]

Mine is 4.5 feet below my tank same set up just with a brass needle valve and a brass/acrylic bubble counter the distance in tubing may be playing a role in the different amount of c02 need to keep the drop checker green.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> I just got done ordering my 10 mins ago.. Hopefully all goes well!


I'm almost certain you'll be happy with it!
[/quote]

Hope so......


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I had thought about doing this for a while, since the 5 and 10lb tanks were pretty pricey. I have 2 nitro tanks and two standard 24 oz tanks. What are you using for a valve? Any pics of your setup? Nice tank!!


heres a pic of the 10 gallon set up. its set just the same as the 60 gallon just less bpm's. Sorry for the blurry pic it was the only one I had.
[/quote]

Mine is 4.5 feet below my tank same set up just with a brass needle valve and a brass/acrylic bubble counter the distance in tubing may be playing a role in the different amount of c02 need to keep the drop checker green.
[/quote]
I would also check for leaks mine was leaking at first and it only lasted 3 weeks when my buddies lasted way longer. I fixed the leak and I started getting 4.5 months out of it.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey ryanimpreza, I think I might have seen a pic of your room with the two tanks in it. I believe there was a smaller tank the one you have in the above pic on a desk. If so, awesome setup bro! What size is the larger tank in that room? Any pics?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Hey ryanimpreza, I think I might have seen a pic of your room with the two tanks in it. I believe there was a smaller tank the one you have in the above pic on a desk. If so, awesome setup bro! What size is the larger tank in that room? Any pics?


180 gallon.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...1768&st=120


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> Hey ryanimpreza, I think I might have seen a pic of your room with the two tanks in it. I believe there was a smaller tank the one you have in the above pic on a desk. If so, awesome setup bro! What size is the larger tank in that room? Any pics?


180 gallon.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...1768&st=120
[/quote]


----------

